# Advice on these cameras...



## Woosey (Mar 13, 2007)

They were left to me by my father, and im thinking about possibly selling them to upgrade my own camera (D50 ATM) but thought i would share some pics (still some bits i haven't taken pics of!)








































































vs D50 kit lens (need to reshoot this one!)















Any advice on the best way to sell them?

thanks

chris


----------



## Don Simon (Mar 13, 2007)

Ooh... very nice! There's a good chance someone would be interested on the Buy & Sell forum. Otherwise I guess eBay is probably as good a way as any, but however you do it I suggest doing quite a bit of research and include as much detail as possible on the listing to make sure they go for a good price. Also some people would sell some or all parts separately. Hopefully someone with more knowledge of 'blads can be more helpful.


----------



## Woosey (Mar 13, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Ooh... very nice! There's a good chance someone would be interested on the Buy & Sell forum. Otherwise I guess eBay is probably as good a way as any, but however you do it I suggest doing quite a bit of research and include as much detail as possible on the listing to make sure they go for a good price. Also some people would sell some or all parts separately. Hopefully someone with more knowledge of 'blads can be more helpful.



Thanks for that,

yeh thats what im puzzled by, i don't know what goes with what (and i have a fair amount of stuff!) I do have (somewhere) all the manuals for all the kit and the luner documentation too


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 13, 2007)

I'll give you $5 for the 1000F!  :lmao:


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 13, 2007)

run some rolls of film through each camera and have the potential buyers available for users to see.

These cameras need to be used to keep leaf shutters operating well.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 14, 2007)

Sell them????????? :er: 

Use them!!!!!!! The Hasselblad system is one of the best Medium Format cameras out there. The 500ELM is the least sought after due to its lack of batteries (home made contraptions have resolved this, now one can use a regular 9V battery adapted to the camera). The 500CM is a user camera and the 1000F is pretty collectible. Word of caution: do not try to fit lenses from the 500ELM and 500CM onto the 1000F or vice-versa.

I can definitely price them for you in US Dollars, if interested.

Oh, BTW, how much you want for the 500mm tele lens?


----------



## Woosey (Mar 14, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Sell them????????? :er:
> 
> Use them!!!!!!! The Hasselblad system is one of the best Medium Format cameras out there. The 500ELM is the least sought after due to its lack of batteries (home made contraptions have resolved this, now one can use a regular 9V battery adapted to the camera). The 500CM is a user camera and the 1000F is pretty collectible. Word of caution: do not try to fit lenses from the 500ELM and 500CM onto the 1000F or vice-versa.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice here guys! Any ideas where i can even buy medium format film and have it devoloped?

I do actaully have more lenses too, ill get some pictures taken ASAP.

Mitica100 - If you could give me rough values that would be fantastic, and regarding the 500mm, i have no idea what its worth (sad but true!)


----------



## Don Simon (Mar 14, 2007)

Try 7dayshop.com for medium format film; some branches of Snappy Snaps will develop it.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 14, 2007)

Not to bug you but if you sell this collection you WILL regret it for the rest of your life! Save you pennys, other cameras will come. There will never be any more of your fathers cameras. No other camera will ever allow you to connect the things you will see with your eyes to your father through your heart and memory.   mike


----------



## Don Simon (Mar 14, 2007)

Good point. I would be very tempted to keep at least one body. Of course if you don't have no interest in either using or collecting film cameran then I suppose it would make sense to sell them, but now is not a great time for selling film cameras; their resale value has been massively devalued over the last couple of years. I'm sure by selling the lot you could raise a decent contribution to a newer dSLR, but then you'll be letting some real classics go and be left with, IMO, something much more 'temporary'.


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 14, 2007)

They aren't very good cameras, and probably aren't worth much.  You should probably just ditch them.  You can send them to me and I'll dispose of them.


----------



## Woosey (Mar 14, 2007)

The thing is i have had them for around 6 years now, havent used them once, however my digi slr gets used a lot! So i would be putting the money towards my digi SLR, i.e new body, nice lenses etc.


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> They aren't very good cameras, and probably aren't worth much. You should probably just ditch them. You can send them to me and I'll dispose of them.


You are so generous with your time, Matt....


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2007)

Woosey said:


> The thing is i have had them for around 6 years now, havent used them once, however my digi slr gets used a lot! So i would be putting the money towards my digi SLR, i.e new body, nice lenses etc.


Still. Maybe you should read up on them.  Realize what you have in front of you - in addition to the fact they were a gift from your father. It's unlikely you'll be able to afford the equivalent of some of the lenses you're *not* using right now....that's some pretty nice Zeiss glass I"m seeing right there. 

You are sitting there with a beautiful, high-quality camera system....it's almost a crime to let it gather dust!  Do a little reading and you might have a :idea: moment!


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 14, 2007)

You might also give some thought to developing your own film.  You might even like it.     mike


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh BTW, If you just want them to go to a good home, I'll pay the shipping to my address. mike


----------



## nealjpage (Mar 14, 2007)

My offer still stands!

Honestly, though, I agree with Terri--use them.  I bet you're going to be hard-pressed to get as good of quality lenses and bodies with sales proceeds from these cameras.  Even though Hassys are some of the best, they're still going for pennies on the dollar compared to what your father, assuming he bought them new, paid.  120 film is pretty cheap and can be processed a lot of places.  They may have to send it out to a larger lab, but that's no big deal, IMHO.


----------



## Woosey (Mar 14, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> You might also give some thought to developing your own film.  You might even like it.     mike



I also got a whole dark room, however i really couldn't fit that anywhere, so i sold it (all petterson/jobo kit.)

Regarding keeping them... I really don't think im good enough for medium format, despite having about 15 light meters in with this lot + flashes etc 

Im starting to get some photography jobs come through, and turning up with a D50 is...concerning... would rather turn up with a D200! (BTW are nikon about to replace the 80/200? They have been out for a while.....)

Thanks for your help guys, i have read some bits and bobs which i was left (including prices of what this was bought for!) however (sadly) I don't think this is for me....

I do have a hasselblad > nikon converter, which i tried the 50mm prime lens with (took the pics with it) whilst its a cracking lens, the lack of metering/AF means i can't really use it in the field (where my work involves motion capture!)

My next job rakes in about £650, and yes i would love to keep these for the memories (although i never saw him using them!) However the sad truth is, they are taking up space that i need!


----------



## Don Simon (Mar 15, 2007)

Woosey said:


> I really don't think im good enough for medium format.



Yes, for first you must seek out a wise master of medium format who lives in the mountains  just kidding, if you have ever used any kind of film camera with manual focusing and exposure... or if you've ever used your D50 on manual mode... then you can shoot these cameras. There's nothing complicated about medium format, it's just a bigger negative. I'd say give it a go, you have nothing to lose.



Woosey said:


> (BTW are nikon about to replace the 80/200? They have been out for a while.....)



:O The D80 has been out since what, Tuedsay? OK I'm exaggerating but still, the D80 is brand spanking new; don't go encouraging them or at this rate we'll have a new Nikon dSLR every week


----------



## Philip Weir (Mar 15, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> They aren't very good cameras, and probably aren't worth much.  You should probably just ditch them.  You can send them to me and I'll dispose of them.



I would normally match Digital Matt's offer, but in the circumstances, if you pay the postage, I will take them off your hands. No, that's probably too generous of me. Send me an air ticket, pick me up at the airport, put me up at the Hilton for a couple of nights, and I may buy you a slap-up meal at McDonalds, well maybe.
www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## montresor (Mar 20, 2007)

Allow me to add my voice to the chorus of flabbergastification that you would want to rid yourself of this astounding system! They look to be in flawless shape too. Might as well start limbering up now, because there will come a time when you will want to kick yourself for giving in to that old "just taking up space" shibboleth.

Or maybe not! Still, I'd consider myself lucky beyond measure were I to inherit such a set.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 21, 2007)

It's not a good time for trying to sell Hasselblad gear as the used market is absolutely flooded.  On the other hand, their value is probably only going to continue to fall.  You won't get squat from a used camera dealer.  Your best bet will be to sell to photographers who want to use the gear.  Check completed auctions on Ebay to get an idea of the value (5 years ago it would have been 3 or 4 times that much).

Learn to use that 500 c/m.  It's a great camera, and would be a pretty significant image quality upgrade from a D50.  You can even get digital backs that fit these cameras, although they are still very expensive.


----------



## JIP (Apr 12, 2007)

I really feel the need to join the you are nuts!!!! chorus.  If you want to impress wedding clients show up with this.  You have an Ideal set of cameras to shoot weddings with.  I know everyone (including myself) is shooting weddings with digital nowadays but if you only have a D50 and want to impress believe me this will impress.


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 25, 2007)

OMG! I can't believe you want to sell that camera equipment. Check out what you can get for it here... lenses.... http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...ize=&BC=HH&BCC=5&CC=&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=

bodies... http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...ze=&BC=HH&BCC=5&CC=2&CCC=1&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 25, 2007)

What you have there... is probably the creme of the crop camera gear... I would keep it and invest some time in learning... the images you can get from those cameras will simply amaze you... and medium format is no harder really then any other type of photography... just learning shutter/aperture and using a light meter... going with medium format was the most fun thing I ever did....


----------



## cigrainger (Apr 25, 2007)

I seriously think you've lost your mind. Selling a gift of that calibur, from your father? When your dad dies, if he's not gone already, you will hate yourself. It's also an incredible system, in what looks to be perfect condition.

Don't disrespect your father or his memory by shelling out one of the best all-time systems that HE GAVE YOU in order to buy the new flavor of the week lenses and bodies. You WILL need to upgrade the body later. With this system, you have the best. If I'm not mistaken, you can use digital backs on them as well.

Save your own money for your work. Treasure your gifts, and instead of pawning them off, learn how to use them. If anything, out of respect.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Woosey (Apr 25, 2007)

cigrainger said:


> I seriously think you've lost your mind. Selling a gift of that calibur, from your father? When your dad dies, if he's not gone already, you will hate yourself. It's also an incredible system, in what looks to be perfect condition.
> 
> Don't disrespect your father or his memory by shelling out one of the best all-time systems that HE GAVE YOU in order to buy the new flavor of the week lenses and bodies. You WILL need to upgrade the body later. With this system, you have the best. If I'm not mistaken, you can use digital backs on them as well.
> 
> ...



yeh sadly he died around 5 years ago now 

Since when i haven't actually used any of this equipment - however you guys are tempting me! I have been doing some photography work for a few different people, however having a DSLR makes the whole process a lot easier. No need for light meters etc...

What sort of shoots would this equipment be useful for?


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Apr 25, 2007)

Woosey said:


> What sort of shoots would this equipment be useful for?


 
ANYTHING you would like it to be...

Here are two pages on my personal site that are done with medium format... its all railroading... but thats mainly what I do...

http://nerrphoto.fotopic.net/c1238478.html

http://nerrphoto.fotopic.net/c1159985.html


----------



## cigrainger (Apr 25, 2007)

Woosey said:


> yeh sadly he died around 5 years ago now
> 
> Since when i haven't actually used any of this equipment - however you guys are tempting me! I have been doing some photography work for a few different people, however having a DSLR makes the whole process a lot easier. No need for light meters etc...
> 
> What sort of shoots would this equipment be useful for?


 
Oh man, if I were in your shoes, I'd NEVER sell this stuff! I can't imagine a more wonderful and sentimental gift.

Medium format is great for ANYTHING! It's especially wonderful for big enlargements, landscapes, long exposures -- if I'm not mistaken. I'm not a medium format guy myself, but I'm tempted to get into it soon. The color, contrast, detail, sharpness, depth, and most of all resolution on top quality medium format beats just about anything I've seen.

I really just couldn't see selling such a sentimental gift to fund some flavor of the week new stuff. I don't know you or your relationship with your father, but I know that no matter the ups and downs with my relationship with my father, I could never bring myself to part with something like that.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## hazzayoungn (Apr 25, 2007)

i hate to bring up the digital vs film debate...and please dont go off on this...

but picture quality from a well shot negative will be much better than what you can get from your d50, d70, d80, d2x....

I wish i bought medium format camera at a garage sale, but alas, i didn thave 500 dollars for the initial set up


----------



## Paul Ron (Apr 26, 2007)

BTW good lightmeters are just as valuable as the camera equipment so carefully consider waht you are selling off.  If your father invested in such fine cameras, no doubt the other equipment he has is top shelf. 

The problem with digital is it stold your brain.

Sell off the Lamboginii for a brand new Mustang because it's easier to drive?


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 26, 2007)

Paul Ron said:


> Sell off the Lamboginii for a brand new Mustang because it's easier to drive?


 
 

Couldn't put it any better than that!


----------



## dinodan (Apr 27, 2007)

*HOLD ONTO ALL OF IT!!!!!!!!!*
(Just my $0.02)


----------



## fmw (Apr 27, 2007)

I'll add one more voice to the din.  Resale values of medium format cameras are really low.  It is a great camera system and is worth much more than you would gain by selling it.


----------



## usayit (Apr 27, 2007)

HOLD ON TO IT.


----------

